# Town hacks



## Brush Hog (Jan 15, 2007)

Why is it everyone else must be a licensed arborist but towns can let loose the hacks to trim tree's in the winter ?? I saw some BASIC mistakes for trimming. Not making a undercut before cutting limb to prevent peeling bark down 1/4 of the tree. Might as well just cut it down now. Senseless trimming just to keep them busy in the winter too. I like when they cut up on top of a rock cliff. Like that's going to get in the way of mowing. 

P.S. I'm not putting every town worker under this statement just ones around me. I'm sure there are ones that know what the hell they are doing


----------



## Ekka (Jan 16, 2007)

Pics please, nothing like a good public flogging is there.:hmm3grin2orange: 

Name the town and lets flog them good, we can even email them a link to their craftsmanship and let them know it's on global display.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 16, 2007)

*More details!!!!*

I work for a small town. Only Certified Arborists are allowed to work our contracts BUT the power companies can do whatever the f they want! Stubbing, ripping, name it. (they have actually gotten much better at not doing this). 

There is also the factor of disgruntled homeowners "pruning" "their" trees which are in fact town trees. When this happens I leave them there as a monument to their own stupidity (even though the reality is it reflects poorly on me!) I have even seen trees that have been girdled by homeowners in an attempt to get me to take them down. "Yes sir, we'll be right there to take care of that dangerous situation for you"......................................


----------



## Ekka (Jan 16, 2007)

Problem is you need proof to bust them for girdling or poisoning street trees.

The power companies here do a very good job now, I reckon in most cases the city arbos and power workers do better then domestic contractors.

Whilst we do see the odd mess you'll see a domestic hacked tree in every street.


----------



## Brush Hog (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll try to get some pics tomorrow. I drive by it bringing my daughter to pre-school. It's really funny because they don't even have a chipper so they load up a f-350 and go dump it. Talk about milking the taxpayers.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 16, 2007)

*City crew limbing*

Not only limbited to cities... the county here cuts trees back on the sides of county roads. Zero regards for tree health. Too many to describe around here. Cut, slash, rip, tear, shread, peel, bend, girdle, kill. Half a complete tree limbed... the other half left. Tree tops bent over cracked... who cares? Bark peeled off whole side of tree... so what? Even some on OUR property here (county road cuts through the property). Does not matter to them as long as the right-of-way is cleared for x many feet. Spray the herbicide around and killl anything in its path. Double strength. 

License you say? Civil authority is their license. In God we Trust. 
"Badges? We don' need no steenking badges!!!" 

:deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse:


----------



## Climb020 (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess it would matter what the situation was. If it is straight residental tree work then do what you have to to get them to prune them right being your tax dollars are paying them. Some people just don't know what they are doing up there.

But if it is ROW work then that is another story. I didn't understand it until I started my new job. They do some ROW work and tree health is something that never crosses my mind. Cut, rip, top, spike or whatever you have to to clear it. Always thought it was hack work but you have a certain time to keep so just get it done.


----------



## Baz (Jan 17, 2007)

I've seen what looked like a bushhog job just above guardrail height along roadsides. Ugly.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 17, 2007)

windthrown said:


> Not only limbited to cities... the county here cuts trees back on the sides of county roads. Zero regards for tree health. Too many to describe around here. Cut, slash, rip, tear, shread, peel, bend, girdle, kill. Half a complete tree limbed... the other half left. Tree tops bent over cracked... who cares? Bark peeled off whole side of tree... so what? Even some on OUR property here (county road cuts through the property). Does not matter to them as long as the right-of-way is cleared for x many feet. Spray the herbicide around and killl anything in its path. Double strength.
> 
> :



Wow you could be describing exactly what goes on here!!
Our Department of Works and Engineering does roadside clearing for vehicles and power line clearance: all of the above PLUS they've taken to hoeing back ALL the ground cover to bare soil or rock up to five feet in some areas. All that accomplishes is give the weeds somewhere nice to grow and contributes to erosion. 
Palms are cut right back to the heart, look like like a feather on a pimple, senseless.
They herbicide everything, nasturtiums, native and endemic groundcover and littoral plants, drives me nuts!!!
The funny thing is when they hit a private property verge, they leave stuff, so there is no rhyme or reason, just blokes out there who have been given a hoe and a machete and told 'cut everything'.


----------



## Climb020 (Jan 17, 2007)

Bermie they cut down the small stuff just to save money later so it doesn't get any bigger. Also there might be alot of fast growing weed trees that will cause interference quicker then the pruning cycle will allow. I know if it is small and in the ROW it depends what it is if it comes out. 

Don't hate the guys out there doing the work, hate the guy behind the desk telling them all what to do.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 17, 2007)

*Get pro-active*



Brush Hog said:


> I'll try to get some pics tomorrow. I drive by it bringing my daughter to pre-school. It's really funny because they don't even have a chipper so they load up a f-350 and go dump it. Talk about milking the taxpayers.



Maybe you could give them a quick training session? Not too tough to do, won't take a long time. Easier than pointing fingers..............................

Milking the taxpayers would be if they bought a brand new chipper to do this part time trimming.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 17, 2007)

Climb020 said:


> Bermie they cut down the small stuff just to save money later so it doesn't get any bigger. Also there might be alot of fast growing weed trees that will cause interference quicker then the pruning cycle will allow. I know if it is small and in the ROW it depends what it is if it comes out.
> 
> Don't hate the guys out there doing the work, hate the guy behind the desk telling them all what to do.



I totally agree with you on the guys out doing the work, they work hard, out all day in the heat breathing fumes and risking their lives on the side of the road, they've been told to do it, not necessarily their fault. 

I suppose you'd have to see what goes on here, on our north shore there are miles of Tamarisk (sea spruce) that were planted for windbreaks and the power lines are above them. Now, they go out on a three to four month cycle and absolutely hammer these shrubs back with machetes. With the amount of regrowth being all soft herbaceous sprouts, all they would need to do is use a hedge trimmer to keep it under control, that would be quicker, and save time AND money.
Also any palms in the area whether or not thay are anywhere near the verge or in danger of getting near the power lines in the next ten years are stripped of all leaves bar two or three around the heart. 
A lot of the roadside groundcover, is soft herbaceous stuff, aspargus fern, nasturtiums, seaside goldenrod, sea-ox-eye, turnera, weedelia, all small soft stuff that gets 'pruned' by passing vehicles, and is never a problem. This vegetation actually has the effect of suppressing invasion by the fast growing woody trees and shrubs and more noxious weeds, but they hoe it off completely and then every 3 months they spray it with roundup. I've watched some verges turn into little deserts, coated only by sick looking moss, or gradually erode into sand pits, instead of soft tumbling vegetation that harms no-one.

You may have guessed its a bit of a pet peeve of mine. The Parks Department tries to liase with them but their protests seem to fall on deaf ears!

OK enough of a rant from me. Peace and Love


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 19, 2007)

wow. They have an F350 and they actually dump the logs, instead of using a chipper! HEAVEN FORBID!  OH GREAT ELITE ARBOR LORD, PLEASE FORGIVE THE WORKING MEN FOR THEIR HEINOUS TRANSGRESSIONS  TIS NOT THEIR FAULT THEY DO NOT USE THE LATEST BLINGBLINGBLING WOODCHIPPER  TIS NOT THEIR FAULT THEY DUMP THE LOGS SO THAT OTHERS MIGHT ENJOY WARMTH IN THE WINTER  PLEASE GREAT ELITE ARBOR LORD, PLEASE FORGIVE


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 19, 2007)

for those who dont get it.....I was being SARCASTIC! :sword:


----------



## adkranger (Jan 21, 2007)

I would much prefer my town throw what little brush they deal with on the back of a F350 than blow 20k+ on the biggest, baddest Brush Bandit that gets maybe 10 hours of use annually. Especially living in a small town with no commercial tax base, 1100 residents(I think this includes cats and dogs personally) and struggles to pay even the most meager expenses.


----------



## rebelman (Jan 21, 2007)

That sounds like a good deal to begin with. But you could get a smaller chipper, one decent crew and a chipper can do ten or twenty times the cleanup versus someone hauling. This is especially important in storms. Also erosion projects would benefit from plentiful material. Even towns of a thousand population would benefit. Check the prices of the hauling contractors. Anybody on this site could probably do ten times the work for the contract price. The fuel reduction alone is phenomenal. Convict labor is the best. The trucks usually smoke. Hauling and Burning brush is inneficient as hell, and I think it's illegal to dump in landfills. Thanks for the chance to rant adkranger and arboristsite.


----------



## GLM (Jan 22, 2007)

I"ve been employed municiply for just over 17 years, also had to start my own business becuase I couldn't make ends meet for the last seven years Here the  suits that pay the bills are only concerned with the "budget". Not weather the job is done right or wrong, They could care less if you do a lousy job and the tree dies a year later, or a wall on a building falls over, as long as the whole job gets done on time and budget. The only way the the suits would entertain even hearing the word "Certified Arborist" is if the word "FREE" came before it.  Some crews are good and some are not :deadhorse: , in the big sceme of things the only thing thats important is that you did not go over "budget" thats the bottom line. Sad to say that some trees get trashed by workers not knowing what they are doing but there are some good crews out there but the fact is here by the time you train a guy he leaves a year and a half later because he can't survive on the money so theres always a "new guy" crew. Here tree crews and DPW and Water depts. are at the bottom of the municipal barrel as far as money goes. The Police and Fire depts have the highest salarys and budgets get the most press($$$$$) and by the time the money gets down to the bottom the guys doing the pruning are making the least pay and have the smallest budget and generally the least amount of public support and equiptment. At the end of the day the boss is more concerned with how many feet of road you trimmed not that you did a A+ job, The funny thing I have found over the years is 50% of the people would complain that the guys you mentioned where hauling the brush away wasting time, and the other 50% of the people would be up in arms screaming if they saw a new chipper($$$) on the back of the truck even if it was saving time.?? There is never a way to make every one happy. The only way to make a differance is to run for selectman or city council and change the laws about how things get done, but I have seen over the years that the more local laws are changed the more $$$$ it takes to get the the same job done  just be glad the guys in the F350 were not sleeping on the side of the road and actually working. :biggrinbounce2: Dont forget "GOOD" crews cost GOOD money. The private sector is chock full of good crews, I get wood from a few of them and for them to get good guys its a little easier because the cost of a good crew is passed along to the customer with money who is willing to pay for the best.


----------



## younggun (Jan 22, 2007)

Baz said:


> I've seen what looked like a bushhog job just above guardrail height along roadsides. Ugly.



around here they do use the brushhog, don't think there supposed to but it still happens


----------



## BoesTreeService (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with a previous post-a chipper of any size can save a great deal of time, we all know that. (Thats why we buy them) I am sure that any municipality that has a budget for tree trimming and removal has far more money budgeted for payroll than equipment. One chipper, whether bought for $5000 or $25,000 will over its life save that organization far more than that in wages. It doesn't make a crew hacks if they aren't given all the proper equipment, it just makes them inefficient. Whoever thinks that they don't need to "waste" the money on a chipper that will only be used a couple times a year, should lobby their town to sell their chainsaws and buy some axes. If they truly do only need them a couple times a year, find a damn rental outfit. Any truly efficient organization will not only recognize their equipment needs, but be able to justify them to their constituency. If you don't agree with how your town does business, quit wasting your time jabbing at them on here and get to some council meetings and make a difference.


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 23, 2007)

*this IS CT!*

i'm surprised you're surprised.nothing makes sense here.


----------



## adkranger (Jan 23, 2007)

*Wow*

I guess I struck a cord with that chipper statement. Must a be some closet chipper salesmen in here.:biggrinbounce2: 

Truth be told I'm not bashing my town's Hwy Dept, they do an excellent job with the mostly limited resources they've got. There is no "tree trimming/removal" budget here, you've got no clue how it is in the boonies. The tree trimming 'round here is done during winter down times, usually consisting of removing brush, limbs and trees in ROW. The determination of cut/don't cut is whether it hits the plow trucks mirrors and antenneas. Pruning 'round here is usually accomplished with a Stihl 044 at ground level, of course that saves on complaints of rippin', stubbin' and hackin'. Inmates are utilized on this kind of work for "efficiency" in the cutting and hauling, though most material stays where it lays in the woods. The Brush Bandit gives about TEN(10) hours of service annually, which is poor "efficiency" IMO regardless of how efficient at reducing waste it is. You could eat off that thing. The town would have been more efficient renting a chipper or borrowing from another locale when needed and the guys the Hwy Dept. would be the first to admit it.

Blindly purchasing equipment purely based on it's efficiency w/o evaluating the cost/benefit is still foolish IMO. This is how gov'ts get into huge, unnecessary debt. Even with our efficient chipper, much of the brush generated in my town still gets burned annually or stays as it lays in the woods. I'm not against chippers, got one of my own that passed my cost/benefit analysis and know their value at reducing waste. And I do attend many town board meetings and exercise my rights at the ballotbox, but not every expendature is open to review. The Town is Supervisor & Board are empowered to do their jobs by our collective votes, but I do not have to like every decision they make and am allowed to express my opinion as you are yours.


----------



## firemanmarc (Jan 23, 2007)

Baz said:


> I've seen what looked like a bushhog job just above guardrail height along roadsides. Ugly.


 That is what is left behind my a boom mower clearing roadsides. They usually work them behind guardrails and intersections....


----------



## coydog (Jan 23, 2007)

it just goes to show what's wrong with our industry when the general sentiment of municipal and county gov'ts see our industry and the work that we do to be unskilled gruntwork with no understanding of the difference between a crew of well trained and seasoned tree workers and a roads maintenance crew with no training in treework whatsoever.I've always hated the term'trimmer' because of the image it evokes in the general public, an arbitrary trimming back of vegetation, like weedwhacking. IMO it is coupled with and enabled by a serious lack of self respect in our industry as well. equipment operaters, riggers, journeylevel craftsmen of all trades are much higher paid than treeworkers in most county or municipal gov'ts, that is because treeworkers are generally classified as unskilled maintenance workers, not journeylevel craftsmen, with the exception of line clearance, if you work in a region that requires a documented apprenticeship, but most of those jobs are private and union(IBEW). The ironic thing is many of the municipal and county tree trimmer jobs are union as well, but are under the umbrella of laborers unions that do not understand nor care to negotiate for higher wages based on skill sets etc. ...but thats a whole other can of worms


----------



## Brush Hog (Jan 27, 2007)

Hornett 22, No I'm not surprised but though only a small hick town(Marlborough) like mine would do that. I actually think it's park's and rec. doing the work. No lawn's to cut or snow to plow so most town's/state go into tree/brush mode.

Another thing I noticed was that they trimmed every branch off a tree and then left the rest. They now have a 15 ft STICK that looks like a sore d$ck on the side of the road.


----------



## CRN Tree (Jan 31, 2007)

not much snow here in NY so the town has been out "trimming" they cut the end of my road, way over there "right of way" There is a bunch of pointed stumps all over the place. They left all sorts of debries all over the road. The one day they got in the truck and drove away leaving the pile of chips the chipper leaves sitting IN the road. If I was to do this I'm sure I would be getting calls from the town to clean the road. I took pic's so if anything ever does come up. Where do these guys learn to cut? The stumps look like pencils, and every time I got by everyone is watching one guy sharpen the saw. Must go through a lot of chains.


----------



## Climb020 (Feb 1, 2007)

Brush Hog said:


> Another thing I noticed was that they trimmed every branch off a tree and then left the rest. They now have a 15 ft STICK that looks like a sore d$ck on the side of the road.



There could be multiple reasons why they might have done that. I did just about the same thing yesterday to multiple trees just topping them out and just leaving a branch or so. Some areas you cannot remove due to PITA home owners that like the screening the trees give so you wack what you have to and leave the rest.
Also it is easier and cheaper to leave the wood standing and just clean up the brush.

Again I am not saying I agree with these practices or even the work that I HAVE to do but you have to do what you have to do and whatever is easier is what you do. And it is usually eaisier and faster to just spike up 20' and top out then climb all the way up and side swipe the whole tree.


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 5, 2007)

*BrusHog,you do live in a strange town.*

my partner is actually from there and i have a good friend there off jerry daniels rd.
i have also never gotten a job there and i get 99.9% of the jobs i bid.

i see alot of those "stumps in the sky" in CT.i don't really understand it.i have taken a few down for folks that said their previous tree service left them like that and said they'de be back to finish and never did return.i felt bad charging them knowing they already paid some scumbag to do the job.
there is a guy here that bids the jobs and then sends a merry band of mexicans to do the work.the just cut everything a few feet from the ground and leave.the guy must get paid in advance.

it amazes me what crappy service some people will settle for.we have rakes and backpack blowers and we always clean up after ourselves.if they don't want stump grinding,i cut as close to the ground as i can.


----------



## alldimtrees (Feb 5, 2007)

*reply*

hell you should see the trees in springfield mo
its crazy more work than a man could ever wish 4


----------



## Industry (Feb 11, 2007)

coydog said:


> equipment operaters, riggers, journeylevel craftsmen of all trades are much higher paid than treeworkers in most county or municipal gov'ts, that is because treeworkers are generally classified as unskilled maintenance workers, not journeylevel craftsmen, with the exception of line clearance, if you work in a region that requires a documented apprenticeship, but most of those jobs are private and union(IBEW).



I'm in the wrong area I guess. I'm a clearance trimmer and the Residential guys working for smaller outfits do better financially than I do. Or perhaps I misunderstood your post.


----------



## coydog (Feb 12, 2007)

Industry said:


> I'm in the wrong area I guess. I'm a clearance trimmer and the Residential guys working for smaller outfits do better financially than I do. Or perhaps I misunderstood your post.



it varies regionally and depends on the strength of your union, here a line clearance tree trimmer employed by the city makes $30 an hour+full bennies and doubletime ot. Asplundh doesn't pay that much to their trimmers but still not bad; a lot of the private residential companies around here pay climbers 18-20 an hour. I guess what I was saying is that at least there is a recognition that line clearance trimmers are skilled labor,which is due in part to clearance trimmers going through an apprenticeship program as per state requirements. I don't know the particulars of other parts of the country but I've been appalled at what trimmers make in other regional areas, especially non-represented.


----------



## Dixie1 (Feb 12, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> there is a guy here that bids the jobs and then sends a merry band of mexicans to do the work.


lets not be crass please, no need to bring up race. not all hispanics are from Mexico! I happen to know several latinos who are very skilled. please be kind.


----------



## Industry (Feb 12, 2007)

We aren't union, so that is likely the biggest issue as far as low compensation. I climb around power and can only dream of $20 an hour. oh well.


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 12, 2007)

*sorry Dixie,you'll get no PC from me.*

speak english iin this country if you want my respect.i never said they didn't work and "mexican" is not a race.


----------



## Dixie1 (Feb 13, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> speak english iin this country if you want my respect.i never said they didn't work and "mexican" is not a race.



my point exactly! well said. so don't generalize all hispanics into one group. that's all I wanted to say. if you read my remark, i asked kindly that we be respectful, so again, please don't be so crass. this isn't the forum for staring a conversation such as this. i personally don't care about gaining your respect, especially if this is how you project yourself to others. have a good day


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 13, 2007)

*Hola Dixie*

Alguna gente es demasio ignorante para su propio bueno. No pierda su tiempo que intenta convencer a idiotas!


----------



## Dixie1 (Feb 13, 2007)

thank you for your words. i know, you are right. i should have just let this little guy speak for me. :bang:


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 13, 2007)

de nada


----------



## Chainsaw_Sally (Feb 14, 2007)

We've got guys who have been doing line clearance for the company for over 20 years, and they're making around 15 an hour. 

I guess job satisfaction depends on your ability to balance corporate a$$hole-idyness, with pure two-stroke engine chain ripping satisfaction. Since they are the only game in town, I have to decide either to be treated like crap and do a job I enjoy, or go indoors. :bang: :bang: 

 I wanna go to Seatle.


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 14, 2007)

*Migrant workers, illegal or legal, no matter........*



hornett22 said:


> there is a guy here that bids the jobs and then sends a merry band of mexicans to do the work.the just cut everything a few feet from the ground and leave.



We have the same stuff around here. One day they are cutting trees the next day they are mowing grass. I can tell you this much, this practice is driving the industry down more than most people care to admit.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 14, 2007)

treesquirrel said:


> We have the same stuff around here. One day they are cutting trees the next day they are mowing grass. I can tell you this much, this practice is driving the industry down more than most people care to admit.



How so?

Pienso que mis amigos hispanos se ofenderian por sus observaciones. Ellos probablemente le mandiarian por un alegre y se le envia a su madre


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 14, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> How so?
> 
> Pienso que mis amigos hispanos se ofenderian por sus observaciones. Ellos probablemente le mandiarian por un alegre y se le envia a su madre



The metro Atlanta area has a huge illegal worker problem. Contractors know this labor is available for little to nothing and they will put a chainsaw of all things into the hands of an individual who has had no formal training and tell em to hack away.

It affects the industry in that ignorant or perhaps stupid home owners will hire based on price. Not on skills or otherwise. I've passed by many a job site where a swarm of these folks are using unsafe and reckless procedures to get a tree on the ground. It will be sliced into thousands of tiny peices and left on the curb for the garbage men who of course are not gonna pick it up.

I have benefitted slightly from them on a job close to my home by showing up with my dump trailer and doing the haul off for the homeowner. In this case a single mother had hired the contractor who she said seemed very professional and gave her a price too good to turn down for the work. They left her a mess. Of course after talking to her she did not get anything in writing nor did she realize when she paid the bill that all the debris was going to be left on her curb. She also said while they were working she approached one of the crew to inquire about the job and none of them could communicate reasonably well in english. 

This not only drives down what consumers expect to pay but creates a bad reputation for the industry. The contractors hiring these crews and setting them loose in areas they do not belong should be prosecuted. Problem is nobody is policing the contractors.

If you find a legitimate worker who has know how in the business then more power to you. But showing up at the local gas station and picking up a crew of day labor and handing them chainsaws is bad for all of us.

I'd hope you don't find a way to defend this practice and if you do it will be interesting to hear.


----------



## Dixie1 (Feb 14, 2007)

treesquirrel said:


> We have the same stuff around here. One day they are cutting trees the next day they are mowing grass. I can tell you this much, this practice is driving the industry down more than most people care to admit.



how dare they!!! you know, i belive caucasians are also guilty of this as well, but that's okay, apparently. it sounds to me like "they" are good at multi-tasking.


----------



## Dixie1 (Feb 14, 2007)

treesquirrel said:


> If you find a legitimate worker who has know how in the business then more power to you. But showing up at the local gas station and picking up a crew of day labor and handing them chainsaws is bad for all of us.



i agree with this statement, but that should apply to EVERYONE, not just the singled out group you mentioned earlier. I have personally had 3 drunk caucasians in a pick up knock on my front door asking to remove a dying 50 foot tall post oak that is at best 15 feet away from our brand new house. these men were not licensed, bonded, or insured. Of course I'm not going to let them near my house. This should apply to EVERYONE!


----------



## ani (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re "Town Hacks"*

Hi Bushhogm,
They do the same thing here in Dayton, Ohio and the trees look terrible. There is a small but elite town called Oakwood and they are notorious for it.
Ani


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 14, 2007)

Dixie1 said:


> how dare they!!! you know, i belive caucasians are also guilty of this as well, but that's okay, apparently. it sounds to me like "they" are good at multi-tasking.



Touche'. Too general and over the top.

My beef is with those here illegally and moreso with those who hire illegals.


----------



## DonnyO (Feb 14, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> How so?
> 
> Pienso que mis amigos hispanos se ofenderian por sus observaciones. Ellos probablemente le mandiarian por un alegre y se le envia a su madre



THIS is HILARIOUS! I don't necessarily agree with you but funny none the less! (even funnier that some people are commenting when they clearly have no idea what it says!)


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 15, 2007)

treesquirrel said:


> The metro Atlanta area has a huge illegal worker problem.
> I'd hope you don't find a way to defend this practice and if you do it will be interesting to hear.




I wouldn't dream of defending illegal workers, please point out where you think I did and I'll edit my post.

I will however, defend hispanic workers. 

There is a shortage of people willing to do manual labor in this country. It is recent immigrants who fill this gap, as it always has been. Just because there are a lot of people immigrating from spanish speaking countries doesn't mean they are all illegal or all 'mexican'.
I am learning to speak spanish because I believe it is a skill that is very useful
in the green industry. Those who don't are cutting themselves off from a large section of the workforce. If I had two job applicants with similar backrounds, and one was bilingual, I'd hire the bilingual one, its just smart business.

BTW my little brother is getting married this weekedend, to a beautiful Puerto Rican girl. My toast is going to be half in English, and half in Spanish.


----------



## Dixie1 (Feb 15, 2007)

treesquirrel said:


> Touche'. Too general and over the top.
> 
> My beef is with those here illegally and moreso with those who hire illegals.



what if some hot and sexy lady from Brazil asked to trim your trees, what would you say then? would you ask if she was legal? doubtful. granted that isn't a huge problem, but justing using it as an example. i think everyone living and working in this country should follow the rules too, i never said illegals were okay either. Yes, knowing you are hiring illegal workers from anywhere in the world isn't okay. The only point I was trying to make is the word "Mexican" being used today like a slang, derogatory word geared to a group of people that don't deserve unfair treatment without knowing their status is wrong. It is fine to use it if you know that they are from Mexico, not all are. There are lots of people from El Salvador, Honduras, Puerto Rico, and Cuba. All are different coutries. When you see hispanic people working, how and why would you asume they are illegal? just because of their race. that's not fair. that's all i'm saying.


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 15, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> I wouldn't dream of defending illegal workers, please point out where you think I did and I'll edit my post.
> 
> I will however, defend hispanic workers.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with being progressive. I try to be. I think we have merely misunderstood one another.

I have no problems with legal immigrants. Without them our workforce as you say would be stressed to the breaking point.

My specific frutration is with:

A) Illegals of any nationality taking advantage of a capitalist system we worked hard to develop.

B) The contactros that hire them keeping them coming back for more.

These are the cut and dry problems that drive me crazy. End result is bad for the industry and it does in fact drive the generally accepted compensation customers are willing to dish out for SKILLED work. I don't want to be lumped into the non skilled labor pool when I have insurance that is astronomical and job hazards that can easily kill or cripple.

Be safe and have a good day sir!


----------



## Dixie1 (Feb 15, 2007)

agree, too


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 15, 2007)

All I can say is take the high road. Its been posted here many times before, the people who are looking for the cheapest price aren't the ones you want to be working for anyway.

Being insured and CERTIFIED and educating the public are ways to set yourself apart.


----------



## Brush Hog (Feb 19, 2007)

Help my post has been hijacked. Quick someone call the authorities:help:

Update, seems the 15 ft stumps have disappeared


----------



## ani (Feb 19, 2007)

*Post Highjacked 15" Stump Disappeared*

You live in Conneticut. Did you get the snow that we here in Ohio got?:


----------

